# 1917 Harley Davidson magazine ad



## theterrym (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone interested in a old Harley ad? Its for sale here locally. I figured someone with an old Harley would love to have this.


----------



## theterrym (Sep 13, 2015)

The guy wants $20. I figure its a pretty good deal. I would grab it, but I have so much stuff like this packed in boxes I don't need anymore.....what my wife calls junk.


----------



## theterrym (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is the link for the ad if anyone wants it.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-art-collecti...es/1098877828?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure the ad is for a 1917 model bike, thinkin later........
 theterrym, is there a date reference to "the boys magazine"?


----------



## theterrym (Sep 14, 2015)

The date is only from what the ad says. I don't know any actual details.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 30, 2015)

Could save yourself $20 and just drag the one I put up on this page a few years ago to your desktop -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1918-2/1918-harley-davidson-model-318/


----------

